# هل الكلور أو الصوديوم هيبوكلوريت أقوى من الكريزول كمطهر أم العكس ؟



## chemist.ahmedfathy (6 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
هل الكلور أو الصوديوم هيبوكلوريت أقوى من الكريزول كمطهر أم العكس وما هى أقوى مادة مطهره يمكن أن توضع فى تركيبة مطهر للأرضيات , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------

